# Prairie .............



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 4, 2020)

Rattlesnake skin anchored to Bolt Action brass tubes that were painted with 
Krylon Olive Green Satin using Med CA.
Removed scale covers and wiped down with some Acetone.
Cast using Polyester Resin in Resin Saver molds.
Turned To size, buffed laterally and radially with ultra fine steel wool
and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss.
Les


----------



## mark james (Jul 4, 2020)

A beautiful set.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 4, 2020)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Rattlesnake skin anchored to Bolt Action brass tubes that were painted with
> Krylon Olive Green Satin using Med CA.
> Removed scale covers and wiped down with some Acetone.
> Cast using Polyester Resin in Resin Saver molds.
> ...


Nice Les. Those look amazing.  Stay safe my friend.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 4, 2020)

Those look good. I grew up in one of the prairie provinces so when you said prairie I expected to see just a long flat line.


----------



## PaulWitmer (Jul 5, 2020)

They look great.  Nice job on those blanks.
Paul


----------

